# Ignition switch wiring, Craftsman 917.252580



## broma345 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello all,
Does anyone happen to have a wiring schematic for the ignition switch on a late 90's Craftsman 917.252580 15.5HP Kohler motor lawn tractor? I inherited a machine that had been "partially running" and im in the process of putting it back together fully. The ignition switch is a standard "Off-Run/Lights-Run-Start switch with a multi pin socket on the wiring harness side. There is one spade on the switch below the others that is not occupied by the modular plug, and there are two black wires w/ a single socket ends "loose" in that general area behind the dash, but neither are labeled nor is the single spade on the switch. Googling the parts sites seem to indicate there should be 1 single spade wire connected to that, but its difficult to be sure.
Thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Best to check searspartsdirect just enter your model# they should have your electrical schematic.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Those 2 black wires a grounds for the safety switches.


----------



## broma345 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks all. The searspartsdirect info i found for this model is really geared towards end user operation. I did find some service level info on another site and was able to confirm that one of the black wires sockets is for the ground on the ignition switch and the other "loose" black ground is for an optional hour meter which this machine doesn't have. Waiting on a carb kit and it should be good to go! Thanks!


----------

